
Decentralized internet protocol proposal - rikhuijzer
https://github.com/rikhuijzer/decentral
======
sparkie
Have you looked at some of the existing projects in this space? Your goals
seem admirable, but they also appear to be reinventing much of what is already
being tried in various projects. Perhaps a run down of existing projects with
your opinion of what they are lacking might give us a better idea of what you
are trying to achieve.

~~~
rikhuijzer
Excellent point. Will look into that.

